# Plants and Macro



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, So I got some macro delievered nicely by Jobber604 thank you and it looks like it is killing my plants i.e Vals and Red mellon sword but my Sunset hygro is doing well. I have a 33 gallon filled with Vals, Sunset hygro, Christmas moss wall, red mellon sword, bulb plant i got from jobber604 i forgot the name, subswassertang, flame moss carpet, stargrass and another plant I forgot the name. 

Any help with this would be very helpful. Once again my Vals and red mellon swords are dying from the macro I am dosing 2 times a week. I have stopped since I have seen the decay.

Thanks 

Rocky


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dying from the macro?
Do you dose anything else but the macro?
Like metricide?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I do put in aqueon plant food, But i really doubt it is from that. because I was using it a little bit before before macro.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Co2? metricide?


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I got some of the fertilizer from that order too Rocky. I also am having troubles getting the hang of using them alongside metricide and flourish comp.
I am growing green and bb algae now. I need to figure out the lighting duration too.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I know, My watts per gallon is 3. and Eternity thats a no on both.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So it's melting or rotting?

what are the fertz we're dosing here?
tank size?
water parameters?
and lighting?
Thanks
Just thought i try to help a little~


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

rotting

Im dosing Aqueon Plant food and Macro 1.25 teaspoons.
Tank size is 33 gallon.
Dont know the parameters gotta bring that in to IPU or something.
Light is 2 55 watt lights


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Rocky, I know that when you have an imbalance then you can run into problems. You need to have the c02, ferts and lighting all balanced out. I am not sure what the plant food is. Maybe micros??? But I have a suspition that you have to much light with no source of c02. When I first set up my tank I got a 96 watt PC on a 33 and I ran into nothing but trouble. Have you though of introducing a c02 source??
What are the macros you are doseing?? Is it premade mix??


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, thanks Candy something to think about. Yeah the macro is from Aquaflora.


----------

